# Typical Contract length in UAE



## blane (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have just found this forum and it seems to have some good information. I really value peoples personal experience.

My questions is: What is the typical employment contract length?

My wife and I would like to come to work in UAE but are only wanting to come for 1 year.

She is a midwife/nurse and I work in IT.

Thank you...

Brad


----------



## guardianzit (Dec 23, 2011)

3 years


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually visas have just been cut from three years to two, so I would work on that basis.


----------

